# 40k Celebrities



## The Truth (Apr 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity do you know of any celebs that play Warhammer 40k?


I bumped into Barry off Eastenders at Asdas last week, he said he used to share dice with Janine. Apparantly she's a hot Chaos player. :shok:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Rumour has it Will Smith and Robin Williams play, although what armies I don't have a clue.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I can see Robin Williams playing SM, and Will Smith playing Chaos for some reason.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I have heard, Robin Williams has several armies at hand. Never heard Will Smith though. Cool if true.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I never even considered it - Robin Williams I can see no problem - but Will Smith - now that is funny.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Had never thought of it........just think a somewhere on a forum could be Will Smith or Robin Williams posting away about his army and nobody would know..:grin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've heard Will smith plays Dark Eldar because his son plays Eldar


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

brian may from queen, think he does eldar


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why don't they just come out and admit it?

Maybe GW should sponsor a celeb. 

David Beckham with a GW carry case...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Robin Williams and Billy Crystal are regular 40k players.
The seriously addicted kind. Like me. :shok:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I remember reading a similar thread elsewhere once that had some dude from a GW store relating the time Robin Williams came into the store and played a game or two with Kirsten Dunst when they were filming Jumanji. How cool would that be eh?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Me :smoke:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

vin diesel,


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> I remember reading a similar thread elsewhere once that had some dude from a GW store relating the time Robin Williams came into the store and played a game or two with Kirsten Dunst when they were filming Jumanji. How cool would that be eh?


The opportunists chance to throw his dice all over the floor.

Whoops!


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Sei 'fir said:


> Me :smoke:


Damn, you beat me to it...


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

That's cool and does any one know for sure what army Robin Williams plays and what movies does Billy Crystal play in I've never heard of him


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

billy crystal is in city slickers, analysis this, when harry met sally. and variuos other films he's a pretty famous comiedian, look him up on the net you'll recognise him.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned me. I'm definitely a celebrity, after all. Or will be, soon enough. :so_happy:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Brian May got his kids into it back in the early 90s. He used to turn up to the Games Day events back then, his picture was in WD a few times. The guys from (Heavy metal band) Sabbat were 40k players, that's why they did a recording for GW back in the day as well.
(It was "Blood for the blood god" and featured 'cookie monster' vocals.)


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

wait? SABBAT? hmmm.....reminds me of a certain 40K saint :laugh:

probobly named after them...


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

If you watch the Will Smith movie Enemy of the State the end scene when his character is on the couch with sone and wife...look at the magazine teh kid is reading. It's White Dwarf.


----------



## blessed knight (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you can see a chaos marine army on a shelf in the same film.

rumours back when warseer was portent said this was Will's own army


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the guys from bolt thrower. they use gw artwork for their album covers and even wrote songs called 'death guard' and 'world eater'


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Will smith plays 40k? 

Thats awesome, he could be on this forum now... 

Send me a PM dude :grin:


----------

